# Ork Warboss on Bike with Attack Squig



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

WarBoss Doomspeaker, Destroyer of Worlds never rides into battle without his trusty attack Squig "Da' Mangla'"! . . . and . . . Da' Mangla' never rides into battle without Mr. Cuddles and his bankie. :biggrin:




























Waaagh!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I like him +rep


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ha, i love it.....is the bear a model or did you sculpt it?


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! 
The bear is sculpted.

These were just a couple of quick photos taken with my phone... and the lighting isn't great. A lot of glare.

If there is interest I can try to create a "breakdown" of where the parts came from.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Hahaha love it, the choice of squig nails this as it looks like he's going fast! :laugh:

+rep


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

can we try and guess where the parts come from?


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, I loved the tongue hanging out! 

Sure.. you can guess the parts.  
Then I'll post up a parts list.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That is great work! I love the squig in teh side car!! 

+rep


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

That's amazing! lol Great work. :victory:

Have some rep.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

This thing is great. rep+++

Is it on wheels or hoovering cycle? I love it I so want a parts break down so I can make my warboss one as well. love the squig side car that totally makes this a great piece and your great paint job really brings it to life.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Morfangdakka!! :so_happy:

It's a hover cycle, no wheels. 
I went through a couple of iterations and wheels just didn't make the cut. 

Today I'll work on a parts list / image with callouts.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

*parts list*

Ok. 
I've made a parts list from memory, taken some better pictures and created a zip file. I'll also post the pics here but I thought people would rather have them in their hot little hands for reference. PSM me if you want the file. 
Morf- I'm about to send it to you . . . .now.
<edit> Hrmm... can't attach a zip file.

I guess I just post it and if someone wants more, I'll email them the info.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

A fine bit of work. I see the turret ring of an ig tank there(i think. Could be wrong though) An inspired concept well executed.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like a Leman Russ turret upside down, a death kopta, the teleport homer bit and an AoBR Boss all kitted up. All that aside, I just want to say that you've made my day. That is freakin Gork 'n Mork-tastically awesome :biggrin:! Thank you for sharing this! :biggrin:

Anyone else have the mental image of a three-mile drool slick following behind the hover bike from the squigg's over-exuberance at being able to ride into battle on this thing? :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

*Better Pics and a Parts List*

Hey-o!
Here you go! Better pics and a parts list. Let me know if you have more questions. 


















































































Ork Warboss on Bike with Squig Side Car Parts List

Warboss: 
Head - Assault on Black Reach Warboss.
Arms - Assault on Black Reach Warboss.
Right Shoulder Guard - Warhammer Fantasy Ork Boss on Boar plastic kit. 
• Part Code: 99120209013
Torso - Plastic Nobz kit.
Legs - Included in the Deff Kopter

Squig:
Night Goblin Squig Herd
• Part Code: 99060209184

Sidecar:
Grill - Truk Kit. Truk grill: Lower half of grill attached upside down. 
Air Scoop - Truk kit. Air Scoop off from the engine. 
Side Armor Plate - Truk Kit. Standing platform infront of the cab door. 
Engine - Assault on Black Reach / Terminator box set. Teleport homer. 
Engine - Imex T-Rex Robogear Model Kit - Hip piece? 
Engine - Truk Kit. Ork Glyphs.
Side Car Body - Imperial Guard Chimera Turret (90% sure). Turret is inverted. 
Side Car Arm Connector - Unknown plastic piece. Found in Bitz Box. Sorry. 
Bonus Armor Plates and Bolts with plastic card and plastic rod stock.

Hover Bike:
Main Body of Bike - Assault on Black Reach Deff Kopta. Main rotor removed, rokkits removed, skids removed, rear rotor and tail fins removed.
Front of Bike Grill / Headlight - Deff Dread Kit.
Front of Bike Emblem - Deff Dread Kit. 
Twin Linked Kustom Mega Blastas - Deff Dread Kit (I believe).
Underslung Kustom Mega Blasta Housing - Ork Bike Kit. Front Fender. 
Handel Bars - Ork Bike Kit. 
“Power Coupling Box” Near right foot and left foot. - Imex T-Rex Robogear Model Kit - Hip piece?
Side Plasma Coil - Right Side - Behind the “Power Coupling Box” - Imex T-Rex Robogear Model Kit - leg shock absorber. 
Power Cables - Dragon Forge Studios - power cable kit.
Main Engine - Truk Kit. Truk Engine. Upside Down. 
NOS Bottle on Engine - Truk Kit. Bottle bit. 
Rear Plasma Suspension Globe - Space Marine Drop Pod central internal component.
* This is hard to see. I can try to get a better picture of it. 
Top of Engine Plasma Arc Reactor - Imex T-Rex Robogear Model Kit - Leg armor bit. Shaved down. 
Engine Readout gauges - Truk Kit. Truk control consol.
Twin Large Caliber Magazine Bits - Imex T-Rex Robogear Model Kit - Gun mounts, with barrels removed. 
Twin Linked Deff Guns - Ork Bik Kit. Deff Guns. 
Armor Plate Cover over Deff Guns - Truk Kit. Standing platform outside cab door. 

Imex what-now? Linky
:drinks:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

+rep

You've given me a lot to think about (and also the Imex link).


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Cheers!
The reason the Ork Warboss has so many parts is because of the make up of the AoBR Warboss. His torso is 2 pieces and he has a set of guns on his back that are incorporated into his torso... Initially I tried trimming them down but, it didn't really work. 

It was a bit of work to get the power claw onto the Nob torso but.. worked out well in the end. The right shoulder guard hides a bit of a gap between the torso and the right arm. 

The right hand was cut and rotated.. of course.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

i love it. sweet job on teh ork warboss. rep+


----------

